# Farrier prices.



## hazelb (23 January 2013)

Just interested to know what people pay for there horses/ponies shoeing. 
With my farrier it's.
£70  pony 
£80 horse
£20 for a trim.
Do you think to the price fair or over priced ?


----------



## TrasaM (23 January 2013)

East midlands
 £60 or £65 for new shoes horse
£15-£20  for a trim.


----------



## jaijai (23 January 2013)

Essex
Not sure about ponies
Horse -  4 shoes £65
Fronts and trim - £45
Trim £20 or £25

My friend had a horse with hooves like dinner plates and she had to pay £95! Ouch


----------



## jisrbazun (23 January 2013)

£60 for new set
£55 refits
£100 for remedials behind and normal fronts
£20 trim
£5 replace pulled shoe, £10 if new needed

I live in county durham, keep my horses at home so he only does mine and he has a 18 mile drive to get to me. I am the only person he does in my area. He will also only trim the pony when/ as he needs it, usually 3mthly as his feet hardly grow and doesnt charge extra for just doing 1 set.


----------



## HardySoul1 (23 January 2013)

Derbyshire.
£70 new set. 
£32.50 just fronts.
£20 trim.
Excellent farrier btw.


----------



## HardySoul1 (23 January 2013)

Add to above: he charges me £10 to put a new one on if naughty pony takes it off in field.
We take the horses to forge 30 mins hack or 10 mins in box.
Always accomodating if we need one replaced in an emergency.


----------



## webble (24 January 2013)

Cheshire £15 for a trim £35 fronts only £35 full set


----------



## Dumbo (24 January 2013)

Full set £65 (although I'm paying £80 for longer shoes)
Fronts £40
Trim £20


----------



## Irishbabygirl (24 January 2013)

£70 for a new set all round hot shod. £20 for a trim all round and that's West Berkshire.


----------



## Lissa (24 January 2013)

£60 full set
£55 full set if refits
£30 just fronts

Not sure about just a trim guessing £20ish


----------



## Allfourfeet (24 January 2013)

£80 for full set, however it's £90+ when it comes to summer as stud holes and road nails are extra. I'm in cheshire.


----------



## MyLuckyStar (24 January 2013)

West Midlands:

Full set - £60
Full set Re fit - £55
Two fronts - £30
Trim - £15

He doesn't charge if one of them looses a shoe within 2 weeks of it been put back on, after 2 weeks it's £5


----------



## Polos Mum (24 January 2013)

Lincolnshire 

Full set £55
stud hones £5 extra 
Trim £20

Always on time, kind and patient with horses, refits lost ones for free (even when it's because of horses rubbish crumbly feet) and always comes with 24 hours of my panic call to say one's missing - I'm very lucky

Oh and he will come when booked - look at them and tell me they'll go another 2 weeks and re-book for then (no charge for this call out!)


----------



## lottiepony (24 January 2013)

£70 full set hot shod,
no idea on other prices as that's all I have lol


----------



## MerrySherryRider (24 January 2013)

£60 full set, £40 for fronts and £20 for a trim.
Lost shoe, free, sometimes £7.50.

Visit for advice/check on lameness/laminitis/abscess etc, free, even if its not your own farrier (but happens to be on the yard). 

Pretty good value really.


----------



## comet! (24 January 2013)

£68 plus VAT in Herts for a full set


----------



## sarahann1 (24 January 2013)

Dundee

£24 for a trim all round
£76 for a full set inc VAT


----------



## Archiepoo (24 January 2013)

in south wales a full set is around £55 ,trim £15  my new horse came from hereford and they pay £90 a full set !! id have a fit if it was that much for me


----------



## bouncingbean (24 January 2013)

£65 for full set, £62 per horse if you have more than one done
Full set re-fit is £55 per horse I think if I remember rightly
I'm in devon


----------



## Ella19 (24 January 2013)

Surrey £20 for a trim every 20wks!


----------



## pintobelle (24 January 2013)

Staffordshire Moorlands 
Full set £75 
Fronts £40 
Trim £20


----------



## alfirules (24 January 2013)

Gloucestershire: £75 a set, most farriers are about that price now around here.

10 years ago i only paid £45 a set for my 14.2, its just gone up and up and up! 

Farrier the other day wanted £20 for a lost shoe and i had the shoe, thats a joke!!


----------



## Daytona (25 January 2013)

Aberdeen  

£89

Full set


----------



## flow (25 January 2013)

Cambridgeshire 
£30 fronts and trim
£65 for full set


----------



## expat (25 January 2013)

Berks
£90 - remedial front / normal back another farrier on our yard charges £110 for remedial
£70 - if he can re-use shoes
£15 - lost shoe


----------



## Oliver12 (25 January 2013)

TrasaM said:



			East midlands
 £60 or £65 for new shoes horse
£15-£20  for a trim.
		
Click to expand...

East Midlands also and the same price as above.


----------



## MissMistletoe (25 January 2013)

£30 for fronts
£10 trim
South Midlands.


----------



## Gasper (25 January 2013)

Abu Dhabi 100 aed (around £15 ) once a month for check and trim on barefoot.


----------



## miss_wilson (25 January 2013)

Cheshire £40 fronts only and £35 for refit


----------



## micki (25 January 2013)

North Notts i pay £20 a trim, i think it about £65 a set for shoes not sure thought as my horses are shoeless.


----------



## nic85 (25 January 2013)

Im in Lincolnshire

I paid £17.50 for trim
£45 for trim and fronts
£20 for trim and refits 

My farrier is fab, hes usually early, very calm and turns up.  Plus I can actually get hold of him if I ring and if I leave a message he rings back!! lol


----------



## amandaco2 (26 January 2013)

20 trim.


----------



## cptrayes (26 January 2013)

Ludoctro said:



			Aberdeen  

£89

Full set
		
Click to expand...




The shoes cost £6 for a complete set. Vat at 20%, only if he's grossing over £75,000 a year. So he's earning either £68  or £83 for travelling to you and less than an hour's work?


----------



## ester (26 January 2013)

+ keeping the van on the road, and fuel and a furnace...


----------



## cptrayes (26 January 2013)

ester said:



			+ keeping the van on the road, and fuel and a furnace...
		
Click to expand...


But the people in other areas have the same costs. It looks like there's a severe absence of competition in Aberdeen. I hope he's good.


When I still shod seven years ago I worked out that after all costs, van, diesel, propane, shoes, etc my farrier was netting over £50,000 a year if he shod five horses on five days a week. He drove a new van.  I thought that was a pretty decent salary for 25 hours work plus travelling time.

The thing that really used to annoy me was that he charged me the same per horse to shoe three as he did to shoe one. Since I live way out in the country, that seemed pretty unreasonable.


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (26 January 2013)

In Warwickshire and my farrier charges £15 a trim, £50 refits, £30 fronts and £55 new set and £5 call out.


----------



## asset2004 (26 January 2013)

cptrayes said:



			But the people in other areas have the same costs. It looks like there's a severe absence of competition in Aberdeen. I hope he's good.


When I still shod seven years ago I worked out that after all costs, van, diesel, propane, shoes, etc my farrier was netting over £50,000 a year if he shod five horses on five days a week. He drove a new van.  I thought that was a pretty decent salary for 25 hours work plus travelling time.

The thing that really used to annoy me was that he charged me the same per horse to shoe three as he did to shoe one. Since I live way out in the country, that seemed pretty unreasonable.
		
Click to expand...

I know, annoys me too the price of farriery. 
Aberdeen has farriers and lots of horses but in Scotland I believe there is a cartel of price setting.
In Central Scotland they all have new vans, and just asking around know they charge from £80/set, which I think is ridiculous, however in order to keep our horses going and sound we need to have a farrier.
Mine is £80/ set, £20 for a lots shoe. £40/ 1/2 set. There's no difference if its one of 3 horses that are being shod and they have the attitude of tough and don't dare give them anything other than cash or ask for a receipt ... big no now!


----------



## Jools1234 (26 January 2013)

asset2004 said:



			I know, annoys me too the price of farriery. 
Aberdeen has farriers and lots of horses but in Scotland I believe there is a cartel of price setting.
In Central Scotland they all have new vans, and just asking around know they charge from £80/set, which I think is ridiculous, however in order to keep our horses going and sound we need to have a farrier.
Mine is £80/ set, £20 for a lots shoe. £40/ 1/2 set. There's no difference if its one of 3 horses that are being shod and they have the attitude of tough and don't dare give them anything other than cash or ask for a receipt ... big no now!
		
Click to expand...

you dont need to have a farrier, go bare foot if you begrudge paying them what they charge.

my farrier is worth his weight in gold, i have one bare foot and one with fronts, have used the same farrier for 25yrs, he is always on time, calm but assertive, a good farrier will research and make his own shoes (taking time to do so), they will also be an important educator for your horse(s), they have to drive to collect shoes, run a furnace, van, insurance, safety wear, all these things cost money and the toll of shoeing horses is tremendous nearly all farriers suffer with back pain and many can only shoe a few horses per day after  a relatively short working life.  

my farrier owns 4 properties so he will retire comfortably and why not he works physically hard every day of his working life and has never had a day claiming any benefit


----------



## NativePonyLover (26 January 2013)

When I used a farrier I was paying £70 for a set of shoes. 

I now use an barefoot EP trimmer (different horse) who charges £40 for a trim.


----------



## tilly49 (26 January 2013)

I'm based in Berkshire and I pay £30 for a front pair and trim on the back. My girl has big feet too - next shoe size up is Shire!!


----------



## Daytona (27 January 2013)

Yup Aberdeen is dear though I think there are some who charge around £65 - & £70

My farrier is known for being the best,  recommended by the vets, also works closely with WWH charity often going abroad to poor countries to help shoe horses.

He is a specialist in remedial shoeing too.

I choose him knowing I'm paying a premium but as they say no foot no horse so to me he is worth every penny

Esp when you hear chat of other farriers ruining horses feet.

Some pay another £20 on to of that for travel for this guy.  If he comes over 20 miles.


----------



## Merlin11 (27 January 2013)

I think my farrier is very reasonable. Around £65 for a full set, £40 for a half set and £20 for a trim. He doesn't charge for loose shoes or for abcess work.


----------



## Polos Mum (27 January 2013)

I wouldn't begrude my farrier earning £50/60 per set given the travel time, experience and limited career length. It's a highly skilled job which if done badly/ cheaply can cause years worth of problems. 
 A bog standard plumber will charge almost as much and I don't care at all about the treatment my boiler receives!


----------



## GemBav (27 January 2013)

Lancashire
£20 for trim only
£60 for full set of shoes


----------



## Clodagh (27 January 2013)

I think farriers need to cover their medical expenses for back trouble when older! I pay £74 a full set (hot shod) with road nails. £20 a trim. (Essex)
My farrier always turns up within about 10 mins of his ETA, he will come out same day if I lose a shoe - he doesn't charge for that (I never lose them anyway, but used to when hunting more).
There are cheaper ones in the area but I pay for reliability and a sound horse...hes worth it.


----------



## Belperdeb (28 January 2013)

I pay £59 full set including road nails. Fronts only £30 and we don't get charged if they loose one and he comes out to replace he's really good too


----------



## claireandnadia (29 January 2013)

£40 fronts and trim
£20 trim
Not sure about full set.


----------



## Shutterbug (29 January 2013)

£60 for a full set and hes a great farrier - sorted out my horses upright pastern when 2 other farriers told me there was nothing I could do - and he spotted by horses hock issues on his back leg before anyone else did and advised me to get the vet out


----------



## Rockchick (29 January 2013)

My Farrier charges: £58:00 for a full set
                           £35 - 2 front shoes and back trim
                           £18:00 all 4 trim


----------

